# Aspartame



## Locksmith (Aug 6, 2010)

As a Migraine sufferer who also looses eyesight as a migraine approaches. I have found avoiding Aspartame has led to me having very few Migraines, having now looked at this chemical closer it is amazing that they would put this chemical in any foods or drinks.

http://www.sweetpoison.com/aspartame-side-effects.html


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What you suffer from is Classic Migraine - as opposed to Common Migraine.

Mrs Zeb has also suffered all her life, and the best medication she has found is >> Migraleve >>

If she can take a pink tablet quickly enough, as soon as she notices any visual disturbance, it almost always staves off the worst of the attack.

She still has a headache and feels a bit grim for a few hours, but it is no longer debilitating and she even feels safe to drive after about half an hour. _(She doesn't unless absolutely necessary!)_

Dave


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi all 
I was acosted by a nice woman who was on a mission about 10 years ago. 

She had a handout that would make you hair curl, all about aspartame. 

The problem is the company that make it are very very rich, they can lobby goverment and get bans circumnavigated, pay for biased reports, etc etc.

Its banned in some large, first world countries, ie Australia, it causes cancer in rats when tested in high doses, yet Robinsons kids fruit shoots contained it until last year. 

Its a real chore to have to read labels, but read we do, you would be shocked to see which 'high cost brands' still use it. 
The problem is it is so much cheaper than sugar, they keep profits high at the cost of your health. 

Now don't pigeon hole me as a professional moaner/worrier, I am not. 

But trust me on this one, use sunscreen and AVOID aspertame. 

Locksmith,
I followed your link and it was probably this woman I met on a flight g0ing to Amsterdam, to give a talk, its very convincing stuff, the more you read , the more horrific it gets, she had so much impact on me that for the last ten years I have been avoiding it as much as possible, question why would a company like robinsons put it in kids drinks??!!

regards neill, 
cambridge


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Sweeteners (of the artificial variety) kill dogs- not everyone knows that either!

Hope you continue to stay free-


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

So what sort of foods/drinks etc contain this??
It appears that E numbers are used so unless we read labels very closely, we will never know.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

the label nearly always show the product name, it tends to be towards the end as its powerful , so only small quantity required.

avoid


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Aspartame is nasty stuff - it's very common in 'sugar free' drinks and 'diet' foods.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspartame


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> What you suffer from is Classic Migraine - as opposed to Common Migraine.
> 
> Mrs Zeb has also suffered all her life, and the best medication she has found is >> Migraleve >>
> 
> ...


I have exactly the same condition as Mrs Zeb and use the same pink migraleve tablets.If caught in time the tablet alleviates the symptons within 20-30 minutes.

I suffer an attack quite infrequently,on average about every 2 months but if not caught in time it is quite unpleasant for 24 hours with severe headaches,visual disturbances(blind spots)and nausea.

The blind spots are a good warning for me and I know if I take one pink migraleve as soon as I get them it will be quickly brought under control.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree with all the above, Aspartame/Nutrasweet or to give it's real name Phenylalanine is evil stuff and should be in weedkiller let alone food especially food aimed at kids.

BY LAW it has to be highlighted in the ingredients list with the wording "Contains a source of Phenylalanine" .

I refuse to (knowingly) consume anything that the law says I have to be warned about - if I have to be warned about it I don't want it.

Just check the ingredients list and the wording above should be clearly shown within or immediately next to it.

BUT if you really want to be frightened read up the dangers of this stuff....................
http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html#CONCERN

This stuff kill millions of people a year, too much kills instantly, too little kills slowly and painfully. But despite this we carry gallons of it around in our motorhomes and go to great lengths to find more when we need it.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

bubble63 said:


> . . . question why would a company like robinsons put it in kids drinks??!! regards neill, cambridge


Don't forget we're no longer talking about a local, caring, family-owned business any more. Most of our household names like McVities, Horlicks, Rowntrees, Walkers (Crisps, part of Pepsico - unlike Walkers the Scottish shortbread makers who are still family owned), Scotts Porage Oats, etc have now been swallowed up by large multinational moneymaking conglomerates who simply keep the brand names to make us think we're still dealing with local independent firms.

I believe Robinsons Drinks brand are now just a part of Britvic plc.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Stanner said:


> But despite this we carry gallons of it around in our motorhomes and go to great lengths to find more when we need it.


Well I had a look at the link and where it talks about uses I couldn't see anything that might be in my MH in *gallons* :?

It does mention beer, but nowadays that's not to be found in gallons, in fact my MH is sometimes a beer free vehicle :lol: (No way am I trying to make point here, people can carry beer, I do sometimes have a few cans on board)

Could it be the anti-freeze :?: the link doesn't mention anti-freeze, at least not specifically.

*CLARIFICATION* please


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Losos said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > But despite this we carry gallons of it around in our motorhomes and go to great lengths to find more when we need it.
> ...


If you read it again and work out that Dihydrogen Monoxide is a molecule containing 2 hydrogens (H2) and 1 Oxygen (O) all should be clear.

It is an exercise in proving that ANYTHING can be shown to be dangerous if you use the right (technical) language. 
You will then see why too much of it can kill you, why too little of it can kill you and why (and where) you carry gallons of it around in your motorhome. :wink:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I can appreciate that for some people certain chemicals can trigger reactions, so if usage of aspertame sets off e.g. a migraine, then the sensible thing is to avoid it.

However, I've read into this a while ago, having too been accosted by someone in the supermarket who didn't like the contents of my trolley (as a couple we get through approx 15 bottles of fizzy pop, all sugar free as we're diabetics, a week). What I found was that this is a classic case of having to be careful what you believe on the internet. The internet's awash with pseudo-scientific websites asserting various claims about aspertame, largely without any proper evidence, or where facts are put forward, calculated to play on the ignorance of the general population (e.g. that it gets metabolised into formaldehyde...ooh that sounds scarey, until you read up & realise that there's a whole load of day to day foodstuffs that similarly do so, e.g. fruit). 

On a quick bit of research, I established that about 95% of sites would scare you senseless and ensure that you never use any product with aspertame in again. But the 5% that had the "calm down dear" evidence were actually the ones you'd trust, e.g. the government agencies...not just one, but pretty globally. Of course, the protagonists would assert that they've all been paid off. Obviously.

The whole thing is very similar to the material you find if you decide to read up about whether to have a flu jab.

Me? Well I like a cold drink. If I had to rely on water, my life would be dull. And if I drank anything else, my blood sugars would go mental. Think I'll take the risk.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Forgot to add to my posting last night...this gives a pretty good summary of what's gone on.

_(Of course, following my own rules, I don't like it because I don't know who wrote it....)_


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Notwithstanding all that it has one great big drawback for me - a most appalling aftertaste. 

One sip is enough to tell me whether any drink contains it.


Yukk -  

There are plenty of other non-sugar sweeteners available that do not spoil the taste of the product.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Notwithstanding all that it has one great big drawback for me - a most appalling aftertaste. One sip is enough to tell me whether any drink contains it. Yukk -  There are plenty of other non-sugar sweeteners available that do not spoil the taste of the product.


Same here. The only one I found acceptable was Splenda. However, I have gradually weaned myself off any form of sweetener and now prefer cereals, coffee, tea etc with nothing added. In fact, I now find it hard to drink some fresh fruit juices since my taste has changed and even they now seem too sweet.

Unfortunately, this has had absolutely no positive benefit to my weight since I seem to have made up for it by consuming ever-increasing quantities of cheese. Not helped by visits to French supermarkets . . .
:roll:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rogerblack said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Notwithstanding all that it has one great big drawback for me - a most appalling aftertaste. One sip is enough to tell me whether any drink contains it. Yukk -  There are plenty of other non-sugar sweeteners available that do not spoil the taste of the product.
> ...


I used to be on the local Health Authority and regularly sat next to the Medical Director. When the tea and coffee came round I noticed that he never used the sweeteners, only ever sugar.
So I asked him why? when the sweeteners were then (1980's) being promoted as the healthy option.

His reply "If I want to poison myself with something, I want to do it with something we have hundreds of years of experience with - not something invented 5 or 10 years ago and declared safe for long term use by humans after 2 or 3 years testing on rats"

That was good enough for me and so is sugar and butter and full cream milk.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi all

So rothsbotham,

quote-



> Forgot to add to my posting last night...this gives a pretty good summary of what's gone on.
> (Of course following my own rules, I don't like it because I don't know who wrote it...)
> 
> not believing one thing on the internet and then using the internet to contrast another internet quote, seems to suggest there might be be a flaw in your logic
> ...


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bubble63 said:


> no smoke without fire...........
> 
> anyway I avoid it, it does me no harm that way


What puzzles me is that it is so safe and approved for consumption by so many government organisations (no history of them fudging and hiding the truth is there?) that it's use in a product MUST be stated BY LAW on the label.

If I'm warned about something, I usually pay some heed to the warning.

As for "why is it used" - errrr Profit? Maybe?

It may be just me but the growth in use of artificial sweeteners, in particular Aspartame, seems to mirror the increase in childhood disorders such as ADHD - however the government agencies that approve the stuff will no doubt assure us that there is no link :roll:

Usual Disclaimer...

"Other sweeteners that you don't have to be warned about by law are available."


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Bubble63 (I got your name correct, do me the courtesy of getting mine similarly so) : my point was that when reading on the internet, extreme caution must be exercised as to the source of the material. The wiki link I gave failed on that aspect - I acknowledged that - however as a summary, the documents it quoted came from reputable sources....unless one wishes to be a colandar on head conspiracy theorist that believes all national governments have been bought off.

As a generality, natural is best. However there are mighty exceptions to this. I love butter, but acknowledge that using it all the time is a good way of getting high cholesterol. Similarly most dentists would dispute that drinking sugary drinks - even if natural fruit sugars - is a good thing. And if like me you're lucky enough to be diabetic, it's a one way street to injecting insulin for the rest of your life - very natural.

Incidentally, regards your earlier post, usage of Aspartame is not banned in Australia.

Stanner. I absolutely agree with you on avoiding on taste grounds, but it's an individual thing. Personally, I can't stand saccharine, and sugared drinks make me heave. In terms of "why the warning", well it's quite simple. Aspartame contains a source of phenylalanine, which has to be avoided at all costs by people with a genetic condition known as PKU. A similar example is some people are allergic to peanuts hence anything with a vague possibility of containing nuts has a warning - would you avoid eating those on the same basis? Seems the manufacturers are damned if they do, damned if they don't put the warning.

I've no problem with an irritation with the creeping use of aspartame rather than sugar...however in "no sugar" applications (diet drinks), it does make sense.

Incidentally, for whatever reason, such products are probably the "food-line" with the most rampant inflation...prices have nigh on doubled in the last year. Don't know why.

Paul


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Rosbotham said:


> In terms of "why the warning", well it's quite simple. Aspartame contains a source of phenylalanine, which has to be avoided at all costs by people with a genetic condition known as PKU. A similar example is some people are allergic to peanuts hence anything with a vague possibility of containing nuts has a warning - would you avoid eating those on the same basis? Seems the manufacturers are damned if they do, damned if they don't put the warning.


Just read up on the specific reason it must be listed but it still doesn't alter the fact that it makes stuff taste like sh....... err............ kak.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi all

sorry for the typo paul aka Rosbotham

I have read your link and I 'think' my previous remarks remain valid, 
Be careful, that article looks/reads grim , [ home goal me thinks, the bit about the 2007 study and the cancer in mice fed at the human rate  ]

Sorry about your condition.

My father is diabetic, so is my cousin, I'll have to ask them what they drink to avoid artifical sweeteners.

I drink mostly tea with no sugar.

neill


----------

